# Purchaced a rhino 5200 but need to know where reset is



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I did not see anything in manual about reset and probebly wont help since its in a language I cannot read. Also, the display has a line in it. The seller said it was turned on and tested but the line of pixels is visible. So may have to return it. As for resetting it, what needs to be done?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://global.dymo.com/img/compel/2gvtROTXep0CjV0-1R4vOPIEZPuj89QM.pdf


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I was able to figure out how to get it to english. Had to take the words in another language and translate it on google


----------

